# Ziggy's song...



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I made a short clip of Ziggy singing like a budgie in the mirror, along with some non sense chatter...if you look carefully you can see Baby in the back looking to see what that horrible noise was... -Enjoy!




PS! MOD! Can someone please move this thread? I accidently put it in TALK..Sorry.


----------



## Talsrose (Oct 15, 2007)

that is so cute! lol poor baby nevermind l'm sure ziiggy will get better at it.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

hehe....Ziggy what a character he is, he reminds so much of Ollie


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> hehe....Ziggy what a character he is, he reminds so much of Ollie


hehe- me too- I almost called him Ollie one day...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Baby's expression reminds me of Cookie.  Ziggy is a cutie, but i think he spends too much time near the budgies. LOL!! There are some very budgie-like sounds in that chattering of him.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

hehe- Baby always looks at him strange- like who are you and WHAT are you doing! Does any of it sound like a tiel to you guys?


----------

